# any Wood in Upper Woody Ck?



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

At first I thought you were asking about Woody Creek itself and I have no idea. I realize you refer to the Fork below Slaughterhouse (Woody Creek to Basalt). Running great, no wood of consequence.


----------



## Pilgrim O. (Sep 2, 2007)

Actually, as of this morning there was a river wide tree just below Jaffy park. Not sure if some one got in and took care of it today or not. You can putin in at the lower woody creek bridge.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

When I ran it a couple weeks ago there was significant wood in a lot of the side channels that ran around islands. Usually not going to be an issue though unless there is a swimmer...

From Pilgrim's post you better get some further beta, or like he said put in at the lower bridge...then you can run down to Basalt or Carbondale if you want to extend the mileage.


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Pilgrim. I'll Alert my Scout. an LMyesr-you got my PM. Thanks for the great feedback on the rivers.

We'll be on the look out. Many thanks.
Paddle with smiles,
Jill tipton


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone have an update on the wood situation in slaughterhouse??


----------

